# Late 70's early 80's Huffy Pro Thunder Bike



## BamaBoy86 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a Huffy Pro Thunder BMX bike Im wanting to sell, The way you see it is how I bought it and from what research Ive done it appears to be all original.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 18, 2012)

If your trying to sell it here, post it under the sell/ trade category.  Post many pictures along with your asking price. If your asking a specific question, then be more clear.  Good luck


----------



## BamaBoy86 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info, new to the site still learning about it. I buddy of mine refered me and I love the site


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

it should pull in $50-75,maybe $100 if your lucky


----------

